# SOCOM to partner with Yale?



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone heard anything about this?

http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2013/01/28/dept-of-defense-training-center-proposed/

http://yaleherald.com/news-and-features/yale-welcomes-special-ops/





> The closest most Americans come to the U.S. Special Operations Command is through action movies or headlines splashed across newspapers revealing covert operations after they occur.
> 
> But if the Department of Psychiatry at the Yale School of Medicine opens a training center with the U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Yale students and professors may share a campus with soldiers who have come to New Haven to develop their interviewing skills.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty cool idea and whom better to "interview" than hippy protester-type students that need a buck.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2013)

Apparently some people are trying to organize a huge outcry against this partnership.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Must be bored 'professional' protesters left over from Occupy.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes! "Yale Teaches Torture to Green Berets" will make for a wonderful headline.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Yes! "Yale Teaches Torture to Green Berets" will make for a wonderful headline.


 
Pretty much, yeah.

http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2013/02/15/batraville-and-lew-dod-plans-are-shortsighted-unethical/

"Let's bring up a bunch of stuff we're pissed off about, that has nothing to do with the military, and try to tie it to this new thing, because that will get us attention whereas the stuff we're really pissed off about (Yale's partnership with Singapore, race relations, and... Haiti? :-/) won't!"


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 15, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Yes! "Yale Teaches Torture to Green Berets" will make for a wonderful headline.



F yeah!


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2013)

On other news, applications for admission to Yale have gone up 100,000% from residents of the 283 zip code.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 16, 2013)

That article was ridiculous. I can't believe such educated people are capable of spewing such stupidity. Just for the record, I don't think the article is stupid because I disagree with their stance, but rather it is stupid because of their justifications for why this joint effort is a bad idea. Good job to the authors, they are among the dumbest smart people I have read.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 16, 2013)

With the budget cuts getting ready to slash left & right, is a new "Center of Excellence"  really the way to spend our money?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2013)

SOCOM tapped out.  This thing isn't going to happen now.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2013)

I "Hate" SOCOM.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I "Hate" SOCOM.


 
You and a very vocal 2% of Yale, most of whom had never heard of SOCOM until about a week ago.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2013)

lol wow....


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Yargh! We hate SOCOM and the military, because we don't understand it but still think it is bad!


 
-said the same Ivy League student who criticizes people who oppose gay marriage and abortion, because they don't "understand it".


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2013)

One young undergrad was brave enough to risk being ostracized by his classmates and called them on their hypocracy in an op-ed:

http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2013/02/27/epshtein-a-missed-military-opportunity/

An excerpt:




> It’s clear now that a Department of Defense-funded center at Yale was never a serious possibility. But the real story here is no longer whether or not this center was ever going to be established, but the vociferous and knee-jerk reaction from some members of the Yale and New Haven communities. A particular form of fear mongering replaced genuine dialogue — it became clear that the divide between those who fight this nation’s wars, and those in whose names the wars are fought, has gotten dangerously wide.
> 
> It is not necessarily a problem that under 1 percent of American citizens serve in the army. But it is a problem that most Americans, particularly Ivy League students, lack even a basic understanding of military functions and the moral codes on which they operate. And this ignorance, as demonstrated by this most recent back-and-forth on the potential Yale-DoD partnership, engendered fear.
> 
> This fear led critics of the proposed center to oppose the training of these U.S. service members at Yale. It’s true that these soldiers might have to execute certain foreign policies that Yale students might find immoral. Yet it is equally true that many of these Yale students will take their diplomas and go off to create those self-same immoral foreign policies. Wouldn’t they be benefited by a better understanding of the people who are actually going to be putting themselves in harm’s way to fulfill the directives that many Yale graduates will spend their careers writing?


----------



## goon175 (Feb 27, 2013)

Speaking of knee-jerk reactions, check out the comments below the article...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep.  And that's probably not even the tip of what he's getting through Facebook, his Yale email account, or face-to-face.

It takes guts to go against the grain on an issue like this.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2013)

Tell him I gave it two thumbs up!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2013)

My favorite part of the piece.



> In order to truly fulfill Yale’s mission — “to seek exceptionally promising students … to develop their intellectual, moral, civic, and creative capacities to the fullest” — community members have argued that it is necessary to limit the military presence on campus. Their argument then, appears to be that in order to protect Yale’s free-thinking environment, we must bar certain types of people and certain practices. The hypocrisy here is self-evident.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 27, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> You and a very vocal 2% of Yale, most of whom had never heard of SOCOM until about a week ago.


SOCOM?  Isn't that a PS2 game?


----------

